# Anybody like Ali G ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think he is an annoying **** but I can't help but watch it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think he's cringe inducing but very funny, I don't know how he gets away with some of the things he says.

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

HE'S JUST A ****







My lad think's he's great









You try and bring them up right!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Who's Ali G!?









I'm still laughing at Jack Benny


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm still laughing at Sgt Bilko..........!!

G.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

I think he's funny the first time you see him but a bit one dimensional.

He's no Peter Cook or Tony Hancock.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

He's funny, but you won't be seeing him doing the rounds at 70 like good old Bob. Now he is does make you laugh..........


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone remember Jackie Gleason?..........funny as hell.

G.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

'Sohhhhhhhhhhhn bitch'

'There ain't no way, no way, that you could come from my loins. Now i'm goin' home & kick your mama in the butt'.

It's just the way Jackie said 'em

Oh, in case you haven't noticed....I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Smokey and the Bandit..................

G.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Good........feeling better I hope!









Is Jackie Gleason the Jewish Comedian? He's very funny. If it his him, he can laugh at himself as well as others, and I like that. Too many of us take ourselves far too seriously these days. People at work seem to have a pitiful sense of humour. One woman administrator seems to have a thing about me, and appears to want to do me down any bloody time she can, but 'aint up to it. Humour is often both the best weapon and defence! What say all of you!?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agreed. Just some folks idea of humour ain't to others. This I cannot understand. My humour is so dry it needs a saline drip. And I take the P out of myself. That reminds me...if I don't get any feedback on that joke soon, I may think you don't like me after all. Don't let those anti-discrimination types scare you. I can have them eating out of my hand! I mean this as opposed to both hands, as one's no bloody good!!

by the way Griff - think the Jewish comedian you speak of will be Jackie Mason. Another class act


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep..........you're right!


----------

